
Twitter tweet’s tweet to NASA - sprybear
https://twitter.com/twitter/status/1263213348000325633
======
themodelplumber
54 days away. That's a fun reminder. The high stakes side of these Mars
landings still gets to me a bit. I really hope the mission goes well.

[https://mars.nasa.gov/mars2020/](https://mars.nasa.gov/mars2020/)

> The Perseverance rover will seek signs of ancient life and collect rock and
> soil samples for possible return to Earth.

------
umeshunni
This entire exchange reminds me of that meme template “Fellow Kids”

------
EE84M3i
Is there something notable about this?

~~~
pwinnski
Looks like it's advertising Twitter's new feature to control who can respond
to public tweets.

~~~
duskwuff
Specifically, it's a demo of "only allow replies from mentioned users".

The lack of random Twitter users trying to inject themselves into the
conversation is kind of refreshing, TBH.

~~~
snypher
If the conversation is supposed to be private, have it in private. This is
like a walled garden with a glass wall.

------
tree3
> Twitter tweet’s tweet

What?

~~~
DanBC
Twitter: The organisation Twitter

Tweet's: sent a message (shouldn't have an apostrophe)

Tweet: the message

~~~
tree3
It should be "Twitter tweets _a_ tweet"

------
SenHeng
?

